# Practice Afternoon Problems



## tmanchester606 (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone have a good resource for practice afternoon problems? I've taken and failed the lateral buildings exam twice with results of:

30/40, A/A/IR/U
28/40 A/A/IR/U

It seems like I've got the general material down to succeed in the morning, and my biggest issue is time management in the afternoon. I've rushed to finish my last afternoon problem in both exams, and that appears to have been my downfall. I'd like a larger variety of afternoon problems to practice with before Attempt #3 in the spring.

Thanks in advance!

Edit: as a side note, I have taken AEI for both sessions, so I already have all the information they provide.


----------



## ibbo (Jan 4, 2022)

I posted this below in another thread:

I took the SE in 2011 so the codes are different but I found the book linked below to be very helpful with old test questions regarding concepts and the level of difficulty in problem solving. There is an updated (but not current) version by Dave Fanella. The problems in the book below were harder than anything I saw on the SE, and took longer than the time recommended to solve, but still are useful to see what older SEs had to contend with. I passed both SE sections on the first try.

Structural Engineering: License Review Problems & Solutions: Williams, Alan: 9781427751591: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Be-n (Jan 8, 2022)

Though it is not a set of true depth problems, SEAOC Design Manuals are good to review some in depth seismic topics. Don’t expect their examples to be 1 hr problems and not all parts of their examples are applicable to the exam topics, but it is still good in depth information to review for lateral exam. 
I remember I was able to answer one part of a lateral depth question on the exam just because I reviewed one of the examples from this set. 



https://www.seaoc.org/page/2018SSDMV1234


----------

